# [solved] Data impostata sbagliata

## darkmanPPT

Premessa, ho installato da poco (meno di una settimana) gentoo su un portatile nuovo.

tutto ok, tutte le configurazioni sembrano essere a posto a parte l'orologio.

L'ora è sempre un'ora in avanti e se anche io la reimposto (da root, ovviamente), appena riavvio il sistema, essa ritorna al valore precedente (cioè avanti di un'ora).

un po' di dati:

```
/etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/clock                                                    

# /etc/conf.d/clock                                                                      

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".                                        

CLOCK="UTC"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".  If you want to 

# manage /etc/localtime yourself, set this to "".                     

TIMEZONE="Europe/Rome"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup, 

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

```
rc-update show

               acpid |      default                  

           alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot      

....
```

idee?

----------

## Elbryan

Sistema l'ora e poi digita

```

 hwclock --systohc

```

così vai ad impostare l'hardware clock con l'ora attuale del tuo sistema.

Puoi anche installarti qualcosa tipo net-misc/openntpd e tenere aggiornata l'ora tramite esso.

Comunque io cambierei l'impostazione 

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

in

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

----------

## Kernel78

mai preso in considerazione openntpd ?

è una CAVOLATA da configurare

----------

## darkmanPPT

Grazie per l'aiuto.

si, beh... era proprio una stupidaggine... bastava che impostassi, come suggeritomi, il clock hw.

cmq, quella cosa di openNTPD sembra molto interessante. Ci darò una occhiata

----------

## Kernel78

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> cmq, quella cosa di openNTPD sembra molto interessante. Ci darò una occhiata

 

tieni conto che per configurare openntpd per un uso su una singola macchina ti basta 1 riga di configurazione (servers europe.pool.ntp.org) mentre se vuoi usare una macchina in rete come server locale allora ti serve una seconda riga  :Wink: 

----------

